

Ask HN: How do you handle stress? - iamtimnuwin


======
MalcolmDiggs
Well stress comes in two flavors: positive stress and negative stress. For me
personally, if the negative stress gets overwhelming, I try to add more
positive stress to counter-balance it.

An example would be: I'm super frustrated and stressed about losing a
potential-client to a competitor: okay, time to go climb a mountain; or spend
a few hours wailing a punching bag.

I'm not the kind of person who can simply calm down and breathe through a
problem, I need to get my frustration out somehow.

------
quickpost
Exercise. Walking. Biking. Lifting.

And sometimes overeating and then sleeping all day.

------
davismwfl
Sometimes horribly bad. And by bad I mean ignoring the thing causing my
stress. Way not recommended. But I usually get over it fairly quick.

For positive recommendations, when I push past the stupidity of ignoring the
situation (or hopefully avoid doing that). I will physically work out more to
help deal with the stress, talk to people to make sure I am heading the right
direction and I am an obsessive organizer the more I get stressed. The
organization helps me deal with unknowns, or at least let me feel like I am.

------
newcomer00
Playing with kids and watching porn especially japanese milf 20 minutes.

